# Fence setting jig for table saws.



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

I posted this idea in the power tools and machinery forum:

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f12/...sman-113-226880-table-saw-128921/#post1300689

*make a "no measure" fence jig* 
Dado setting jig for the table saw.

You will use the miter slot for this jig.

For example, for a dado at 6" from one end of your workpiece, use an scrap piece of 3/4" stock about 20" long and about 5" wide.

Measure over 6" to the fence. Next, measure the distance to the miter slot on the right side. In this example 2". Set the fence to that dimension and make a 3/4" wide X 3/8" deep dado. This dado will now receive a 3/4" X 3/4" strip which will fit the dado and slide in the miter slot. 


Label the jig for the 6" dimension OR the application so it will be clear what it's used for. :thumbsup:

For your production runs, drop the jig into the miter slot and bump the fence over to it and you have your 6" dado location from the fence. You will never need to measure over to the fence again for this setting AND it will always be the same 6" no matter what. It will take about 10 minutes or less to make the jig, and it will save hours of setup time OR $$$$ if the measurement was incorrect and material was wasted.

This will also work for ripping workpieces to identical widths. This will work best for crappy fences that do not lock up square when moved. Of course, you must have the fence squared up before making any cuts to make this jig... :smile3: 
Attached Thumbnails  

 

 

 

 



*Dado set up jig continued* 
A nifty set up jig for setting the fence to a consistent dimension for dados or ripping widths on the table saw.
Label it for the dimension or application and keep it handy if you are running production: 
Attached Thumbnails


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Great economical idea for those who have a "crappy" TS fence! Thanks for sharing, and be safe.


----------

